# P0456 code



## Grimwolfsburg (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey guys
So I recently received a P0456 code on my 17 VW Jetta 1.4
So far I’ve Changed gas capped, checked EVAP lines and all. All seem fine but one thing I noticed was some oil leak from what it looks like coming from the throttle body pipe/ throttle body/ lines that connect to the throttle pipe. Whenever I’m driving and coast neutral Sometimes the RPMS would play around 800-1000, up and down. Nothing crazy and not all the time but it varies. So all and all, I have no idea what it can be. Has anyone ever have this issue before? Can it maybe be the little seals around the ends of the tube or throttlebody? One thing I will say is I did was take off the stock air intake and made a ghetto cold air Intake...I don’t know if that little info helps but that’s they only thing I have done to the engine, nothing else. 
Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

